# Help need to buy sewer camera.



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys need to buy sewer camera help me decide. I been working with vivax for last couple of years great unit, but the camera head always breaks my old boss was always fixing it. I always see ridgid cameras never used it. How is it? Been looking at Spartan unit it's growing on me realy like the compact desing, but it's only 100 feet. I don't have lots of space to store reel and big monitor like ridgid. How many of you go past 100 feet? Price, performace, desing are my sticking points any comments are welcomed.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have Ridgid sea snake with 200 ft or cable, rarely go past 100 but worth it if you need to.

Get at least 200 feet, and I would buy Ridgid.

Find a used one one ebay or craigslist.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ridgid


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I would get a ridgid.:thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SeeSnake.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

VU-Rite gets my vote. Same picture as Ridgid, but half the price and you get better customer service


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I currently have 4-SeeSnakes and do as many as 120 inspections per case. In all of these years I've had one problem that was handles in the field via the 800 number while on the job and one problem that needed to be shipped to SeeSnake. That unit I had back in two days. The dealer over nighted it and SeeSnake over nighted it back. All handled under warranty even though the unit was 10-years old.

Mark


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I am also going to say Vu-Rite but if you have the $$$$$ then go with ridgid. The Sparton push cables are just junk


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> but half the price and you get better customer service


 
By far the best customer service you can ask for:yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Raytech, Ill give you a smoking deal.:yes:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/ratech-camera-18029/


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow ridgid gets lots of votes here. The ridgid mini 200 feet cable any problems with pushing the camera passed 120- 150 feet into the drain say pass couple of bends. Ridgid camera head is it covered for life if the wires get disconected inside the head? Why I ask because the unit vivax the dealer always nickel and dime and thats under statment my boss on the head.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

We have a gen eye II haven't had any trouble. Also have a small spartan that works pretty good for 2" lines.


----------

